# Wiring up a solar charge controller



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

I have a Hymer 644G LHD 2002 and a couple of years ago had it fitted with an 85W solar panel by Detroit Solar at the Peterborough show, I had the Sunworks regulator fitted (not the dual one) and ever since this has kept my 2 110 aph gel batterys well charged without any problem. However this leaves the problem of the engine battery during long spells of not having any use. I enquired with Detroit and they said a dual charge controller plus fitting would cost £150. I thought this was a bit on the steep side so Iv bought a dual controller from our local motorhome stockist of bits and pieces for £25. Its made by Solartechnology and although not as posh and digital as the Sunworks looks ok and will appear to do the job it says on the box. As all the electrics are already in apart from the cables from the controller to the engine battery it doesn't seem as if its a big job to replace and fit this controller myself. I am unsure however as to how to get the cable from the cab into the engine bay towards the battery and as to how to connect the cable to the positive terminal of the battery. The positive terminal has all manner of connectors sited on it and Im slightly unsure as to how to make the connection. Do any of you technofiles out there know of a way to feed the wiring through the cab and how to attatch it to the positive terminal on it .


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF! 

That information is very motorhome specific and I cannot help. As a lateral thinking alternative, you could keep your quality regulator, sell on eBay the cheapo one you bought, and use a tiny device that just connects across your split charge relay, assuming you know where that is.

If money is tight, look for the Caktanks one, for a similar price to your lesser regulator. No cable routing problems then.

Dave


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Probably not what you want to hear at this point, but if you look at the post by Davesport from some months back, he did this installation on the same van. You will see that he used the Schaudt Solar Charge Controller that plugs diectly into the Elektroblock and this, I believe, then feeds charge from the panel(s) to both leisure and vehicle batteries as required.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

you could wire in to the cigar lighter! 8O 8O assuming its live with the ignition off


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

just get a battery mate problem solved.


----------

